# Maine -- Expanded archery legislation hearing



## Manygobbles (Jan 25, 2006)

*test*

abcde


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Tim4Trout said:


> Representative Wheeler’s bill on the expanded archery season has been scheduled for a public hearing on January 10th at 1PM in room 206 of the State Office Building.
> 
> 
> http://http://www.mainebowhunters.org/legislative/messages/109.html
> ...


What was the result of this? Do you know, Tim?


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

I haven't heard anything so far, but there is some brief commentary from the Maine Bowhunters website.


http://www.mainebowhunters.org/legislative_index.php


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Great News for Maine Hunters. Keep us posted!


----------

